# CM7GB and deep sleep.



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

Was this incorporated into the builds? I'm on 1130 and I have only 3 hours of deep sleep and 30 hours of 300 MHz. Thanks!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

use spare parts to check what is keeping your device awake. go to battery history, Partial Wake Usage.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Almost certain that it is incorporated. At least I know it was in 11/05. Probably have a rogue app.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

According to the partial wake usage in spare parts - for All time on the phone the highest thing is Email, and that was a whole 2m 26s. There's only 8 other things in the list.

If i click other usage, it says "Time spent without sleeping: 8h 43m 42s"


----------

